# My Highsider Makeover



## FC (Aug 9, 2008)

Here is my  re do of an old highsider. I hope this link works. This is my first time with this so here we go.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks good! I figured out how to click on the little boat to make the link work (very clever of you).


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You really put in some quality work. Boat looks great.

One thing. Dump webshots.com and change over to someone like photobucket.com where you can link more than just a thumbnail image.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to go...The boat looks great!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I really enjoy seeing the personal mods and what not.  To me anyway, I think that's a huge attraction to the "micro skiff" thing, buying something the average DIY'r can mess with to almost any level. 

Nice looking finish, what did you use?


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice. Great work!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## FC (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks ALL. Dearfly I used a 1 part poly system with a roller and did the tippet thing with a brush. For the non skid I did the interlux non side system. All materials I bought at the local boatting store. The only thing is next time I will not use the white primer, only if I am paitting the finish white. A dark grey would have been better.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks brand new! Nice job. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

